# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  'Neighbours' star wants singing scene

## Perdita

Neighbours newcomer Jordy Lucas has revealed that she is keen to sing in a future episode of the show.

The actress, who plays Ramsay Street's Summer Hoyland, told Inside Soap that she dreams of getting the chance to show off her vocal abilities.

Lucas explained: "I really want to see Summer performing. I sing myself so I'd be very happy if I read in the script that she had to be in a musical or sing a song at some point. That'd be awesome, in fact!"

The star also reaffirmed her desire to see the rest of the Hoylands back in Erinsborough, especially Summer's brother Boyd (Kyal Marsh).

She said: "I was a huge fan of Kyal Marsh when he was in the show, so it would be nice to get to work with him."

Lucas joined Neighbours last year, taking over from previous Summer actress Marisa Siketa.

----------


## alan45

Already posted

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...326#post714326

----------

